
5 Things Every DBA Needs To Say To A Developer - kql27
http://thomaslarock.com/2013/12/5-things-every-dba-needs-say-developer/
======
bdwalter
Clearly this goes both ways. If I had a buck for every time I encountered a
developer that was a douche to my dba's, I would be a very rich man. It's a
two way street my friends. I think this speaks of an environment primed for
devopsification.

------
sergiotapia
This is kind of a dumb post no? Suprised to see it on the front page.

Basically don't be a dick and be humble? Sounds like universal advice. I
thought this would be more technical.

~~~
mscarborough
> Basically don't be a dick and be humble? Sounds like universal advice.

Certainly not in the DBA realm.

------
zrail
"Things Every X needs To Say To Every Y They Encounter"

------
kql27
I'm thinking it works everywhere. But given that I don't hear these words
enough on my teams, it was worth a share. Especially between people who are
rewarded for different goals.

------
wreegab
What's a "DBA"?

~~~
johndavidback
I think he's referring to an LLC 'doing business as' another entity. Right?

